# new Cumberland dam



## crappieslayer77 (Feb 20, 2012)

has anyone been out to the new cumberland dam latly and had any luck? been wanting to make a trip down there but dont wanna drive all the way down if the fishing is no good yet. also was wondering what the water levels n temp were like, anything u can tell me is much appreciated


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

This will give you the information:

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

crappieslayer77 said:


> has anyone been out to the new cumberland dam latly and had any luck? been wanting to make a trip down there but dont wanna drive all the way down if the fishing is no good yet. also was wondering what the water levels n temp were like, anything u can tell me is much appreciated



Hello CS, (or anybody else)

We go down, or up, (fishing) at least 2 times a week.
IF you would fill out your profile, supply a little more info, say like your city, age, where you like to fish, fish you enjoy catching the most, even the days that you are available to fish,,, MANY of us OGF guys will check out your info & invite you along. 'Specially if you live close by,,,
I for one, hate to take the boat and or the truck, to the river (50 mi) or Erie, (another 50 mi ) and have a SEAT OPEN!

The way I figure, If 4 guys chip-in,,, We ALL can afford to go fishing 4 MORE TIMES!! 

*Two of us, (My truck seats 4 easily)went to the O River yesterday.
We met up with Rivarat,,,, AS USUAL,,, HE put on a clinic!!!*
We caught a cupla sauger, whites/ wipers, cats, a carp, a small walleye or two and some stripers. The largest went 24".
We LOST about 30 JIGS!!! 
Still a GREAT DAY!


----------

